# Lawnboy 522r seeking wisdom



## Xl175 (Nov 28, 2018)

Just acquired a Lawnboy 522r which appears to be in good condition and starts and runs well but I have no history of it nor experience other than my old JD. Wondering: 1. Are these a good machine?
2. Are there any problems with them that I should look for? 3. Other the regular maintenance (oil, gearbox, lube) are there any maintenance matters that they regularly need. 4. Are there shop manuals available. 5. Any good place for parts 
6. Anything else you think helpful 

Oh, I am giving this to my daughter so I’d like to do everything I can in advance to have it trouble free (as much as anything mechanical can ever be trouble free)

Thanks!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it's just a toro 522r so any info you find out about a toro 522 will apply to your machine


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

They are an OK machine. With reasonable care and maintenance they will get the job done. 
There are no special problems related to this model that stick out.
Nothing special that a similar snowblower doesn't require or benefit from.
I haven't looked for a manual for mine as it's destroyed, came that way. :sad2: If you can't find one on the Lawnboy site, Toro is great for online manuals. Hopefully someone here can give you a model and first three of a serial number to use on the Toro site.
Parts should be everywhere. Just google 522r parts, snowblower parts, searspartsdirect, ... and of course the Lawnboy site.
Make sure she runs it dry end of the season so it's not sitting with fuel in the tank and carb evaporating and leaving gum behind :surprise: Very lightly lube the hex shaft each season just to make sure it shifts smoothly. I like using Mobil 1 wheel bearing grease very lightly but even engine oil does the job.

Make sure the front augers are free on the shafts. Remove the shear pins and make sure they rotate. Tip it up on it's side and squirt some oil between the auger and the shaft, rotate the auger, squirt a little more, rotate, squirt, ... until it seeps from the other end. Tip it the other way and do the other auger. Make sure each season those augers are free on the shafts.

.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Xl175. As William stated, your Lawnboy is a Toro.
Here are links to the Toro service manual and the parts list on Toro's web site. 

Toro two stage service manual- 

http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf 


Toro parts for model 28230 (522r) 

https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Lawn-Boy's site: https://www.shoplawnboy.com/Comergent/en/US/adirect/Toro?cmd=ToroLBOnlineModelLookup


.


----------



## Xl175 (Nov 28, 2018)

...frog, ...buzzard, grunt - thanks to each of you for your generous offerings of wisdom- I feel like I’ve moved ahead a light year in becoming familiar with the LB and with only a short time do get it ready, that’s a great help.

Had no idea Toro was the same and all the links are super helpful since I don’t do much on computer. Will lube as ...frog suggests and appreciate all the help.

Thanks


----------

